#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 07/05-07/06日愛貓愛狗大家一起來活動通知

## 軒轅．赤那

07/05-07/06日愛貓愛狗大家一起來活動通知
活動日期：2008年07月06日(日)
活動時間：上午10：00~下午18：00
活動地點：國立國父紀念館-西側廣場中山公園
活動內容：代言人宣誓抗暖化運動、演藝人員表演、專家演說、素食食譜發放、有獎問答
攤位義賣、親子繪畫比賽等等
主辦單位：社團法人中華民國動物福利環保協進會
協辦單位：無上師電視台、愛海藝文廣場
聯絡電話: 2630-6011 林 小姐 
或e-mail: candy@dog99.org.tw


現場活動目前沒有志工報名協助，若有意協助者，請至動福會網站下載志工報名表
填入報名並回覆本協會
完成參與利益流浪貓狗的活動＾＾


愛地球環境保護靠你我,愛貓愛狗大家一起來
活動日期：2008年07月05日(六)
活動時間：上午08：00~下午14：00
活動地點：金湖公園(內湖路三段191巷，金龍路218巷間)
活動內容：1.辦理動物飼養,宣導活動
2.推廣隨手清狗便活動
3.教導動物保護相關常識
4.免費贈送"不鏽鋼環保筷組"
5.與康寧醫院合作"醫療健檢"
6.黃珊珊議員巡迴服務列車"法律諮詢...等"
7.貓狗認養
8.愛心義賣
指導單位：行政院農業委員會
執行單位：社團法人中華民國動物福利環保協進會
聯絡電話: 2630-6011 林 小姐 
或e-mail: candy@dog99.org.tw
現場活動目前沒有志工報名協助，若有意協助者，請至動福會網站下載志工報名表
填入報名並回覆本協會
完成參與利益流浪貓狗的活動＾＾



特感謝協助海報製作志工-國立嘉義大學蘭潭校區動物寶貝社

----------

